# Grizzly Oscillating Spindle Sander



## Sleff

Nice Review RJ! I've been looking into what Spindle Sander to get for some time now. 
I'm going to take a new look at Grizzly.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Robert. I have one of these on my wish list and have a great deal of respect for Grizzly's tools and customer service. This review has been helpful.


----------



## bigike

when i need a spindle sander i chuck one of the mini drums in my router and turn the speed down and use that it has good dust collection the only thing is no oscillation but it gets the job done for no till like u i get the money for a new spindle sander most likely from grizzly we'll see if not then the one from ridged cuz i need a belt sander too u can never have enough tools i say and highland woodworkings motto is "he who dies with the most tools wins" i like that one. nice review


----------



## patron

i have had this sander for years ,
and compared to others ,
it is miles ahead .

being able to quick change from 1/4" up to 4" ,
is a real blessing , as all the drums ( 10 ) ,
have their own tapered mandrel ,
drop in pop out !

and the sleeves can be flipped over ( 9" tall ) ,
for some serious sanding 
mine just sits on the floor ,
and stays put , no bouncing around !

a great tool !


----------



## jbertelson

Again, thanks for the review, Robert. This is also not high on my list, but I would get one before, say, the knife belt sander. So far the drill press method has worked pretty well for me. Technically, I could use the drum on the RAS also, and have in the past, but too much hookup, the drill press works better and has better dust collection. Grizzly seems to continue getting - *the bang for the buck, plus good service* - reputation.


----------

